# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوالات متفاوت و مشکلات عجیب

## konkur100

*سلام عزیزان
من 3 تا سوال دارم که کاملا باهم فرق دارن و هر کدوم یه بحث جداگانس ولی خواستم همه رو یه جا بپرسم و تایپ جداگانه نزنم .*

*1 - من توی کارنامه ام زده سهیمه مناطقه 2 ( کارنامه پارسال کنکورم ) ولی چندتا از دوستام که رشته انسانی درس میخونن و هم شهری و هم محلی و همه جوره باهم هستیم تو کارنامشون زده منطقه 3 . این چطوریه واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟ چرا این فرق وجود داره ؟؟؟ ایا اشتباه شده ؟ قابل اصلاح هست ایا ؟؟ اصلا کسی بهتره منطقه 2 باشه یا 3 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2 - کسی در مورد رشته فیزیک که برای ریاضی ها هست اطلاعاتی داره ؟؟ آینده شغلی داره ؟؟؟ میگن کار نیست توش

3 - کسی که تربیت معلم تازه داره دانشگاه میخونه واقعیت داره که حتی تابستونا هم ماهی 500 هزار تومان بهشون میدن ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Maximus

سلام دوست عزیز 
سوال دوم : رشته های علوم پایه بازارکارشون تدریس در دانشگاه ها و مدارس هست ، نهایتش اگه بودجه ای باشه کارهای تحقیقاتی انجام بدی 
سوال سوم: اره بهشون یه مبلغی رو میدن اما از مبلغش دقیق اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## amirhosseinR

سوال یک:
اگه منطقه سه باشی بهتره...کل کشور بر اساس امکانات سه منطقه شده....که سه پایین ترین امکاناتو داره....برای همین یه رتبه خاص اگه تو منطقه 3 باشه نسبت به اونی که تو منطقه یکه با همون رتبه اولویت داره برای انتخاب رشته..

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkur100


سلام عزیزان
من 3 تا سوال دارم که کاملا باهم فرق دارن و هر کدوم یه بحث جداگانس ولی خواستم همه رو یه جا بپرسم و تایپ جداگانه نزنم .

1 - من توی کارنامه ام زده سهیمه مناطقه 2 ( کارنامه پارسال کنکورم ) ولی چندتا از دوستام که رشته انسانی درس میخونن و هم شهری و هم محلی و همه جوره باهم هستیم تو کارنامشون زده منطقه 3 . این چطوریه واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟ چرا این فرق وجود داره ؟؟؟ ایا اشتباه شده ؟ قابل اصلاح هست ایا ؟؟ اصلا کسی بهتره منطقه 2 باشه یا 3 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2 - کسی در مورد رشته فیزیک که برای ریاضی ها هست اطلاعاتی داره ؟؟ آینده شغلی داره ؟؟؟ میگن کار نیست توش

3 - کسی که تربیت معلم تازه داره دانشگاه میخونه واقعیت داره که حتی تابستونا هم ماهی 500 هزار تومان بهشون میدن ؟؟؟؟


1- سه سال پایانی تحصیل رو مورد بررسی قرار میدن.*

----------


## rezagmi

> *سلام عزیزان
> من 3 تا سوال دارم که کاملا باهم فرق دارن و هر کدوم یه بحث جداگانس ولی خواستم همه رو یه جا بپرسم و تایپ جداگانه نزنم .*
> 
> *1 - من توی کارنامه ام زده سهیمه مناطقه 2 ( کارنامه پارسال کنکورم ) ولی چندتا از دوستام که رشته انسانی درس میخونن و هم شهری و هم محلی و همه جوره باهم هستیم تو کارنامشون زده منطقه 3 . این چطوریه واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟ چرا این فرق وجود داره ؟؟؟ ایا اشتباه شده ؟ قابل اصلاح هست ایا ؟؟ اصلا کسی بهتره منطقه 2 باشه یا 3 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 2 - کسی در مورد رشته فیزیک که برای ریاضی ها هست اطلاعاتی داره ؟؟ آینده شغلی داره ؟؟؟ میگن کار نیست توش
> 
> 3 - کسی که تربیت معلم تازه داره دانشگاه میخونه واقعیت داره که حتی تابستونا هم ماهی 500 هزار تومان بهشون میدن ؟؟؟؟*


1-منطقه چند بودن بر حسب یک سری شرایط که تو دفترچه شماره یک هست مشخص میشه
3-بلی میدن از 350 تا 480 تومن تابستونها بیشتر از طول ترم میدن چون هزینه غذا و خوابگاه کسر نمیشه

----------


## Ali.N

> *سلام عزیزان
> من 3 تا سوال دارم که کاملا باهم فرق دارن و هر کدوم یه بحث جداگانس ولی خواستم همه رو یه جا بپرسم و تایپ جداگانه نزنم .*
> 
> *1 - من توی کارنامه ام زده سهیمه مناطقه 2 ( کارنامه پارسال کنکورم ) ولی چندتا از دوستام که رشته انسانی درس میخونن و هم شهری و هم محلی و همه جوره باهم هستیم تو کارنامشون زده منطقه 3 . این چطوریه واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟ چرا این فرق وجود داره ؟؟؟ ایا اشتباه شده ؟ قابل اصلاح هست ایا ؟؟ اصلا کسی بهتره منطقه 2 باشه یا 3 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 2 - کسی در مورد رشته فیزیک که برای ریاضی ها هست اطلاعاتی داره ؟؟ آینده شغلی داره ؟؟؟ میگن کار نیست توش
> 
> 3 - کسی که تربیت معلم تازه داره دانشگاه میخونه واقعیت داره که حتی تابستونا هم ماهی 500 هزار تومان بهشون میدن ؟؟؟؟*


سلام
1)منطقه یکسانه بین همه رشته ها و افراد فقط اینکه 3 سال اخر دبیرستانو کجا تموم کردی مهمه!!!
2)خبر خاصی ندارم-اما خوب کلی اینکه جالب نیست
3)بله میدن-شما از همون اول حقوق میگیری-البته این حقوق دیر و ود میشه بعضی وقتا-بعضی از دوستان بندههم که تحصیل میکنن شنیدم ندادن!!!
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahkho9

سوال اخرتون اشتباهه 

پونصد پایه حقوقه ، انا ۲۰۰ میدن ، باز اگع راجع به دانشگاه فرهنگیان سوال داشتی بپرس 

Sent from my Xperia SP using Tapatalk

----------


## konkur100

> *
> 1- سه سال پایانی تحصیل رو مورد بررسی قرار میدن.*


*ببخشید من سال دوم رو یه جا خوندم و سوم و پیش رو یه جا دیگه . الان یه مدرسه فاصله داشتن باید منطقه منو کلا عوض کنه ؟؟؟؟ الان ظرفیت برای منطقه 2 بیشتره یا 3 ؟؟؟ درصد قبولی تو کدومشون بهتره و بالاتره ؟؟؟
*

----------


## artim

> *ببخشید من سال دوم رو یه جا خوندم و سوم و پیش رو یه جا دیگه . الان یه مدرسه فاصله داشتن باید منطقه منو کلا عوض کنه ؟؟؟؟ الان ظرفیت برای منطقه 2 بیشتره یا 3 ؟؟؟ درصد قبولی تو کدومشون بهتره و بالاتره ؟؟؟
> *


قانون توی این قضیه این طور هست که منطقه مرفه تر رو به عنوان سهمیه برات قرار میدن

----------


## konkur100

> قانون توی این قضیه این طور هست که منطقه مرفه تر رو به عنوان سهمیه برات قرار میدن


دوست عزیز من به مرفه و غیر مرفعش کاری ندارم . میخوام بدونم اشتباهی منو منطقه 2 نزده باشن !!!! منطقه 3 راحت تر میشه قبول شد . راستی شما دقیق جواب سوالمو ندادین رفیق

----------


## artim

> دوست عزیز من به مرفه و غیر مرفعش کاری ندارم . میخوام بدونم اشتباهی منو منطقه 2 نزده باشن !!!! منطقه 3 راحت تر میشه قبول شد . راستی شما دقیق جواب سوالمو ندادین رفیق


شما اگه منطقه 2 بوده باشی حتی یکسال منطقه 2 حساب میشی

----------


## konkur100

کسی جواب بقیه سوالامو نمیدونه ؟

----------


## konkur100

> شما اگه منطقه 2 بوده باشی حتی یکسال منطقه 2 حساب میشی


*دوست من رفیق من اخه شما داری جواب که میدی زحمت تایپ میکشی خب کامل جواب بده فدات شم . متنم رو کامل بخون*

----------


## artim

> *سلام عزیزان
> من 3 تا سوال دارم که کاملا باهم فرق دارن و هر کدوم یه بحث جداگانس ولی خواستم همه رو یه جا بپرسم و تایپ جداگانه نزنم .*
> 
> *1 - من توی کارنامه ام زده سهیمه مناطقه 2 ( کارنامه پارسال کنکورم ) ولی چندتا از دوستام که رشته انسانی درس میخونن و هم شهری و هم محلی و همه جوره باهم هستیم تو کارنامشون زده منطقه 3 . این چطوریه واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟ چرا این فرق وجود داره ؟؟؟ ایا اشتباه شده ؟ قابل اصلاح هست ایا ؟؟ اصلا کسی بهتره منطقه 2 باشه یا 3 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 2 - کسی در مورد رشته فیزیک که برای ریاضی ها هست اطلاعاتی داره ؟؟ آینده شغلی داره ؟؟؟ میگن کار نیست توش
> 
> 3 - کسی که تربیت معلم تازه داره دانشگاه میخونه واقعیت داره که حتی تابستونا هم ماهی 500 هزار تومان بهشون میدن ؟؟؟؟*


سوال اول رو گفتم منطقه دو درسته
سوال دوم رشته های علوم پایه هستن و بازار کاری جالبی ندارن
سوم رو نمیدونم

----------


## konkur100

> سوال اول رو گفتم منطقه دو درسته
> سوال دوم رشته های علوم پایه هستن و بازار کاری جالبی ندارن
> سوم رو نمیدونم


منطقه 2 ظرفیت پذیرش نسبت به منطقه 3 بیشتره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

سوالات خیلی هم عجیب نبود سوال در مورد نوع دفتر و مداد و رنگ ماژیک هم دیدم .
1. شاید هر سه سال شما و دوستت داخل یه شهر  نبودین و اونا قبلا یه جا دیگه بودن.(بیشتر از این نمیدونم)
2.تا جایی که من میدونم بازار کار چندانی نداره.
3.بله یه مقدار کمتر از این مبلغ شنیدم میدن.

----------


## mahkho9

تابستونا هم حقوق میگیرن ، اما نه ۵۰۰ ۲۵۰ چیز می گیرن ، خودم دانشجو معلمم 

Sent from my Xperia SP using Tapatalk

----------

